# Massiver Paketverlust,  Heimnetz oder Anbieter schuld?



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

Ich gruesse euch liebe Community,

Bin aktuell bei der Telekom, und werde wahrscheinlich ausserordentlich kuendigen da der Paketverlust nicht mehr ertragbar ist, bzw. das Internet so nicht nutzbar.

Daher nun meine Frage:

Was fuer % Werte an Paketverlust sind normal? Und liegt ein Paketverlust normalerweise an der Leitung selbst, oder dem Heimnetz?
Habe mal ein mtr und ping durchgefuehrt, vielleicht kann jemand ja meine Vermutung bestaetigen dass es an der Leitung liegt.

Im MTR ist die obere Adresse der Router, bis zu welchem der Paketverlust 0% betraegt.
Dahinter, nicht mehr mein Router, tritt der Paketverlust auf

Weiterhin fallen mir die teils extrem hohen Pingspitzen mit bis zu 3000-4000ms auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



PING google.de (172.217.16.195) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=51.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=61.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=59.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=60.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=71.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=6 ttl=56 time=71.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=8 ttl=56 time=65.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=10 ttl=56 time=67.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=13 ttl=56 time=57.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=15 ttl=56 time=64.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=16 ttl=56 time=65.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=18 ttl=56 time=65.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=20 ttl=56 time=73.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=23 ttl=56 time=74.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=24 ttl=56 time=56.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=26 ttl=56 time=64.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=27 ttl=56 time=59.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=28 ttl=56 time=67.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=29 ttl=56 time=53.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=31 ttl=56 time=73.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=32 ttl=56 time=73.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=33 ttl=56 time=77.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=35 ttl=56 time=55.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=36 ttl=56 time=42.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=40 ttl=56 time=79.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=42 ttl=56 time=14.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=43 ttl=56 time=66.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=44 ttl=56 time=38.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=45 ttl=56 time=41.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=50 ttl=56 time=68.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=52 ttl=56 time=51.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=56 ttl=56 time=70.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=57 ttl=56 time=61.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=59 ttl=56 time=63.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=61 ttl=56 time=73.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=62 ttl=56 time=65.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=65 ttl=56 time=45.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=66 ttl=56 time=64.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=68 ttl=56 time=72.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=70 ttl=56 time=53.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=71 ttl=56 time=48.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=72 ttl=56 time=54.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=73 ttl=56 time=44.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=74 ttl=56 time=76.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=78 ttl=56 time=65.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=79 ttl=56 time=70.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=83 ttl=56 time=45.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=85 ttl=56 time=74.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=87 ttl=56 time=49.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=89 ttl=56 time=65.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=91 ttl=56 time=67.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=92 ttl=56 time=55.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=93 ttl=56 time=69.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=95 ttl=56 time=71.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=96 ttl=56 time=66.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=97 ttl=56 time=42.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=98 ttl=56 time=61.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=100 ttl=56 time=54.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=101 ttl=56 time=72.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=102 ttl=56 time=58.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=103 ttl=56 time=59.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=105 ttl=56 time=64.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=106 ttl=56 time=57.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=107 ttl=56 time=59.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=109 ttl=56 time=70.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=110 ttl=56 time=74.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=112 ttl=56 time=61.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=113 ttl=56 time=72.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=114 ttl=56 time=50.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=115 ttl=56 time=72.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=117 ttl=56 time=66.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=118 ttl=56 time=65.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=119 ttl=56 time=58.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=120 ttl=56 time=55.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=123 ttl=56 time=69.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=124 ttl=56 time=75.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=126 ttl=56 time=52.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=127 ttl=56 time=61.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=129 ttl=56 time=57.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=130 ttl=56 time=66.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=131 ttl=56 time=33.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=134 ttl=56 time=70.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=135 ttl=56 time=73.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=136 ttl=56 time=71.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=137 ttl=56 time=40.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=139 ttl=56 time=74.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=142 ttl=56 time=72.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=146 ttl=56 time=63.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=147 ttl=56 time=56.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=148 ttl=56 time=57.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=149 ttl=56 time=48.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=150 ttl=56 time=23.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=151 ttl=56 time=68.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=152 ttl=56 time=56.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=153 ttl=56 time=71.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=154 ttl=56 time=72.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=155 ttl=56 time=65.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=156 ttl=56 time=73.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=158 ttl=56 time=71.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=161 ttl=56 time=72.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=162 ttl=56 time=66.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=163 ttl=56 time=71.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=164 ttl=56 time=69.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=166 ttl=56 time=39.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=168 ttl=56 time=65.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=170 ttl=56 time=35.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=172 ttl=56 time=60.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=173 ttl=56 time=74.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=174 ttl=56 time=74.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=175 ttl=56 time=52.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=177 ttl=56 time=55.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=179 ttl=56 time=58.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=181 ttl=56 time=78.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=184 ttl=56 time=56.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=185 ttl=56 time=56.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=187 ttl=56 time=74.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=189 ttl=56 time=68.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=190 ttl=56 time=71.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=193 ttl=56 time=72.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=194 ttl=56 time=58.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=195 ttl=56 time=76.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=199 ttl=56 time=75.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=200 ttl=56 time=47.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=202 ttl=56 time=69.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=204 ttl=56 time=64.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=206 ttl=56 time=66.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=207 ttl=56 time=63.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=209 ttl=56 time=52.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=210 ttl=56 time=71.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=211 ttl=56 time=72.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=213 ttl=56 time=58.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=214 ttl=56 time=213 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=216 ttl=56 time=74.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=217 ttl=56 time=64.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=218 ttl=56 time=63.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=219 ttl=56 time=68.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=220 ttl=56 time=74.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=221 ttl=56 time=75.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=223 ttl=56 time=70.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=224 ttl=56 time=73.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=225 ttl=56 time=62.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=227 ttl=56 time=74.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=228 ttl=56 time=70.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=231 ttl=56 time=65.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=232 ttl=56 time=57.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=233 ttl=56 time=53.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=234 ttl=56 time=65.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=237 ttl=56 time=62.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=239 ttl=56 time=65.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=240 ttl=56 time=73.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=241 ttl=56 time=72.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=242 ttl=56 time=59.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=244 ttl=56 time=71.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=246 ttl=56 time=74.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=247 ttl=56 time=66.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=248 ttl=56 time=56.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=249 ttl=56 time=73.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=250 ttl=56 time=69.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=251 ttl=56 time=60.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=254 ttl=56 time=58.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=256 ttl=56 time=61.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=258 ttl=56 time=61.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=259 ttl=56 time=73.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=261 ttl=56 time=66.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=262 ttl=56 time=72.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=264 ttl=56 time=51.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=265 ttl=56 time=71.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=270 ttl=56 time=65.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=271 ttl=56 time=63.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=273 ttl=56 time=75.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=275 ttl=56 time=72.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=277 ttl=56 time=66.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=279 ttl=56 time=71.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=281 ttl=56 time=57.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=282 ttl=56 time=72.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=283 ttl=56 time=62.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=287 ttl=56 time=53.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=288 ttl=56 time=67.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=289 ttl=56 time=72.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=290 ttl=56 time=63.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=291 ttl=56 time=43.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=292 ttl=56 time=69.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=293 ttl=56 time=74.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=296 ttl=56 time=64.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=297 ttl=56 time=67.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=299 ttl=56 time=70.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=304 ttl=56 time=67.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=306 ttl=56 time=71.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=307 ttl=56 time=73.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=308 ttl=56 time=54.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=309 ttl=56 time=74.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=310 ttl=56 time=45.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=311 ttl=56 time=60.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=315 ttl=56 time=60.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=317 ttl=56 time=72.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=318 ttl=56 time=44.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=320 ttl=56 time=66.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=321 ttl=56 time=73.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=323 ttl=56 time=68.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=325 ttl=56 time=70.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=327 ttl=56 time=56.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=332 ttl=56 time=51.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=333 ttl=56 time=65.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=335 ttl=56 time=43.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=337 ttl=56 time=73.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=338 ttl=56 time=39.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=339 ttl=56 time=66.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=341 ttl=56 time=71.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=342 ttl=56 time=73.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=343 ttl=56 time=73.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=345 ttl=56 time=43.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=346 ttl=56 time=73.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=350 ttl=56 time=66.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=351 ttl=56 time=74.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=352 ttl=56 time=72.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=353 ttl=56 time=44.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=354 ttl=56 time=47.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=355 ttl=56 time=68.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=356 ttl=56 time=43.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=357 ttl=56 time=73.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=359 ttl=56 time=72.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=360 ttl=56 time=68.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=361 ttl=56 time=72.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=362 ttl=56 time=71.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=363 ttl=56 time=54.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=364 ttl=56 time=59.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=365 ttl=56 time=59.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=366 ttl=56 time=70.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=367 ttl=56 time=56.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=368 ttl=56 time=60.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=370 ttl=56 time=54.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=371 ttl=56 time=73.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=375 ttl=56 time=66.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=378 ttl=56 time=50.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=380 ttl=56 time=70.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=381 ttl=56 time=71.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=383 ttl=56 time=44.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=384 ttl=56 time=51.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=386 ttl=56 time=46.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=388 ttl=56 time=69.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=389 ttl=56 time=61.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=391 ttl=56 time=74.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=392 ttl=56 time=64.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=394 ttl=56 time=62.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=395 ttl=56 time=42.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=397 ttl=56 time=29.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=398 ttl=56 time=62.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=399 ttl=56 time=73.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=401 ttl=56 time=53.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=402 ttl=56 time=54.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=404 ttl=56 time=67.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=405 ttl=56 time=65.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=406 ttl=56 time=42.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=407 ttl=56 time=51.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=408 ttl=56 time=69.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=409 ttl=56 time=59.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=410 ttl=56 time=59.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=412 ttl=56 time=57.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=413 ttl=56 time=50.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=414 ttl=56 time=70.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=416 ttl=56 time=56.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=417 ttl=56 time=54.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=418 ttl=56 time=60.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=420 ttl=56 time=64.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=423 ttl=56 time=56.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=424 ttl=56 time=71.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=426 ttl=56 time=64.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=427 ttl=56 time=51.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=428 ttl=56 time=68.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=430 ttl=56 time=59.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=431 ttl=56 time=63.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=432 ttl=56 time=66.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=435 ttl=56 time=71.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=436 ttl=56 time=72.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=437 ttl=56 time=57.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=438 ttl=56 time=70.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=439 ttl=56 time=65.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=440 ttl=56 time=53.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=446 ttl=56 time=74.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=447 ttl=56 time=30.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=449 ttl=56 time=64.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=451 ttl=56 time=75.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=452 ttl=56 time=72.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=454 ttl=56 time=56.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=455 ttl=56 time=75.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=456 ttl=56 time=60.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=457 ttl=56 time=71.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=458 ttl=56 time=57.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=459 ttl=56 time=66.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=461 ttl=56 time=66.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=462 ttl=56 time=70.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=463 ttl=56 time=68.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=464 ttl=56 time=72.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=465 ttl=56 time=38.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=466 ttl=56 time=49.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=467 ttl=56 time=48.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=469 ttl=56 time=61.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=470 ttl=56 time=72.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=471 ttl=56 time=64.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=474 ttl=56 time=67.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=477 ttl=56 time=73.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=478 ttl=56 time=73.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=480 ttl=56 time=48.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=481 ttl=56 time=69.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=483 ttl=56 time=70.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=484 ttl=56 time=33.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=485 ttl=56 time=76.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=486 ttl=56 time=69.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=487 ttl=56 time=73.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=488 ttl=56 time=70.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=490 ttl=56 time=74.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=493 ttl=56 time=60.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=496 ttl=56 time=73.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=498 ttl=56 time=74.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=499 ttl=56 time=66.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=502 ttl=56 time=74.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=503 ttl=56 time=73.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=505 ttl=56 time=69.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=507 ttl=56 time=78.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=509 ttl=56 time=75.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=510 ttl=56 time=42.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=511 ttl=56 time=74.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=512 ttl=56 time=46.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=514 ttl=56 time=63.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=516 ttl=56 time=73.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=517 ttl=56 time=68.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=518 ttl=56 time=55.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=523 ttl=56 time=50.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=524 ttl=56 time=59.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=529 ttl=56 time=72.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=532 ttl=56 time=62.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=534 ttl=56 time=71.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=536 ttl=56 time=57.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=537 ttl=56 time=65.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=543 ttl=56 time=30.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=544 ttl=56 time=51.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=545 ttl=56 time=73.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=546 ttl=56 time=44.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=547 ttl=56 time=72.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=552 ttl=56 time=75.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=554 ttl=56 time=48.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=555 ttl=56 time=72.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=556 ttl=56 time=73.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=557 ttl=56 time=43.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=562 ttl=56 time=68.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=564 ttl=56 time=72.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=565 ttl=56 time=69.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=567 ttl=56 time=75.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=568 ttl=56 time=74.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=569 ttl=56 time=72.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=570 ttl=56 time=60.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=572 ttl=56 time=75.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=574 ttl=56 time=75.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=575 ttl=56 time=74.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=576 ttl=56 time=63.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=577 ttl=56 time=73.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=578 ttl=56 time=70.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=579 ttl=56 time=75.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=581 ttl=56 time=60.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=582 ttl=56 time=74.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=584 ttl=56 time=74.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=585 ttl=56 time=61.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=586 ttl=56 time=73.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=587 ttl=56 time=74.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=588 ttl=56 time=65.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=589 ttl=56 time=63.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=591 ttl=56 time=61.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=592 ttl=56 time=74.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=594 ttl=56 time=73.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=596 ttl=56 time=75.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=597 ttl=56 time=59.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=603 ttl=56 time=76.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=609 ttl=56 time=63.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=610 ttl=56 time=67.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=611 ttl=56 time=57.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=612 ttl=56 time=73.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=613 ttl=56 time=70.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=616 ttl=56 time=47.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=617 ttl=56 time=61.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=618 ttl=56 time=67.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=619 ttl=56 time=61.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=620 ttl=56 time=74.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=621 ttl=56 time=73.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=622 ttl=56 time=70.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=623 ttl=56 time=70.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=625 ttl=56 time=73.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=627 ttl=56 time=63.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=630 ttl=56 time=55.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=633 ttl=56 time=70.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=638 ttl=56 time=49.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=640 ttl=56 time=50.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=641 ttl=56 time=75.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=643 ttl=56 time=73.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=644 ttl=56 time=65.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=647 ttl=56 time=59.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=648 ttl=56 time=73.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=650 ttl=56 time=68.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=651 ttl=56 time=60.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=652 ttl=56 time=61.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=653 ttl=56 time=64.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=654 ttl=56 time=49.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=655 ttl=56 time=60.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=656 ttl=56 time=64.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=657 ttl=56 time=73.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=659 ttl=56 time=69.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=662 ttl=56 time=54.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=663 ttl=56 time=34.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=664 ttl=56 time=73.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=665 ttl=56 time=71.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=667 ttl=56 time=35.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=668 ttl=56 time=25.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=669 ttl=56 time=57.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=670 ttl=56 time=68.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=671 ttl=56 time=71.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=673 ttl=56 time=62.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=674 ttl=56 time=66.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=675 ttl=56 time=70.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=676 ttl=56 time=68.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=678 ttl=56 time=74.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=679 ttl=56 time=124 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=681 ttl=56 time=35.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=684 ttl=56 time=49.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=686 ttl=56 time=59.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=688 ttl=56 time=68.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=690 ttl=56 time=54.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=691 ttl=56 time=39.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=692 ttl=56 time=68.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=696 ttl=56 time=34.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=697 ttl=56 time=62.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=698 ttl=56 time=30.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=699 ttl=56 time=48.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=700 ttl=56 time=61.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=701 ttl=56 time=47.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=702 ttl=56 time=56.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=703 ttl=56 time=37.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=704 ttl=56 time=71.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=706 ttl=56 time=54.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=708 ttl=56 time=72.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=711 ttl=56 time=61.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=712 ttl=56 time=68.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=713 ttl=56 time=73.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=714 ttl=56 time=73.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=715 ttl=56 time=67.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=721 ttl=56 time=70.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=723 ttl=56 time=63.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=725 ttl=56 time=45.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=726 ttl=56 time=70.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=728 ttl=56 time=68.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=729 ttl=56 time=64.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=730 ttl=56 time=67.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=732 ttl=56 time=62.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=735 ttl=56 time=74.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=739 ttl=56 time=250 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=743 ttl=56 time=67.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=746 ttl=56 time=211 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=747 ttl=56 time=99.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=750 ttl=56 time=609 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=751 ttl=56 time=320 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=755 ttl=56 time=127 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=753 ttl=56 time=4491 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=758 ttl=56 time=21.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=757 ttl=56 time=3438 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=759 ttl=56 time=2914 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=760 ttl=56 time=2003 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=761 ttl=56 time=1369 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=764 ttl=56 time=104 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=763 ttl=56 time=1289 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=765 ttl=56 time=40.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=766 ttl=56 time=50.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=767 ttl=56 time=101 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=770 ttl=56 time=577 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=774 ttl=56 time=108 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=773 ttl=56 time=2292 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=776 ttl=56 time=84.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=777 ttl=56 time=69.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=778 ttl=56 time=39.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=780 ttl=56 time=31.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=779 ttl=56 time=2446 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=784 ttl=56 time=68.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=786 ttl=56 time=1808 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=788 ttl=56 time=18.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=787 ttl=56 time=2043 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=789 ttl=56 time=72.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=792 ttl=56 time=2051 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=794 ttl=56 time=62.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=795 ttl=56 time=1696 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=797 ttl=56 time=68.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=798 ttl=56 time=70.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=800 ttl=56 time=44.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=799 ttl=56 time=1519 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=801 ttl=56 time=1780 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=804 ttl=56 time=81.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=806 ttl=56 time=90.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=805 ttl=56 time=1672 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=807 ttl=56 time=57.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=808 ttl=56 time=124 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=809 ttl=56 time=186 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=810 ttl=56 time=1827 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=812 ttl=56 time=33.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=813 ttl=56 time=69.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=814 ttl=56 time=69.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=816 ttl=56 time=1471 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=817 ttl=56 time=1599 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=818 ttl=56 time=1479 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=821 ttl=56 time=55.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=822 ttl=56 time=70.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=823 ttl=56 time=32.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=824 ttl=56 time=1510 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=827 ttl=56 time=53.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=826 ttl=56 time=1681 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=828 ttl=56 time=1566 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=829 ttl=56 time=1662 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=831 ttl=56 time=66.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=830 ttl=56 time=1450 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=832 ttl=56 time=27.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=833 ttl=56 time=73.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=835 ttl=56 time=73.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=836 ttl=56 time=1418 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=838 ttl=56 time=1292 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=841 ttl=56 time=26.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=840 ttl=56 time=1300 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=843 ttl=56 time=61.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=842 ttl=56 time=1329 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=844 ttl=56 time=71.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=845 ttl=56 time=84.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=846 ttl=56 time=1361 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=847 ttl=56 time=1285 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=849 ttl=56 time=1033 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=851 ttl=56 time=51.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=852 ttl=56 time=1033 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=853 ttl=56 time=1283 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=856 ttl=56 time=902 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=857 ttl=56 time=1084 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=859 ttl=56 time=1103 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=860 ttl=56 time=943 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=862 ttl=56 time=916 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=863 ttl=56 time=59.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=866 ttl=56 time=60.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=867 ttl=56 time=72.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=869 ttl=56 time=935 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=870 ttl=56 time=942 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=871 ttl=56 time=50.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=872 ttl=56 time=928 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=876 ttl=56 time=48.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=875 ttl=56 time=1486 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=877 ttl=56 time=179 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=879 ttl=56 time=59.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=880 ttl=56 time=650 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=883 ttl=56 time=19.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=884 ttl=56 time=45.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=885 ttl=56 time=49.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=886 ttl=56 time=31.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=887 ttl=56 time=70.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=888 ttl=56 time=97.1 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=890 ttl=56 time=262 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=891 ttl=56 time=1051 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=893 ttl=56 time=59.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=892 ttl=56 time=1365 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=894 ttl=56 time=63.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=895 ttl=56 time=1100 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=899 ttl=56 time=1223 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=900 ttl=56 time=1397 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=902 ttl=56 time=40.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=903 ttl=56 time=1486 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=907 ttl=56 time=43.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=908 ttl=56 time=59.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=913 ttl=56 time=52.4 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=912 ttl=56 time=1164 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=915 ttl=56 time=1302 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=916 ttl=56 time=1108 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=917 ttl=56 time=1067 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=918 ttl=56 time=1405 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=920 ttl=56 time=1116 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=922 ttl=56 time=69.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=923 ttl=56 time=60.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=924 ttl=56 time=60.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=926 ttl=56 time=1114 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=928 ttl=56 time=65.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=930 ttl=56 time=1114 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=933 ttl=56 time=1019 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=935 ttl=56 time=48.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=934 ttl=56 time=1069 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=937 ttl=56 time=906 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=939 ttl=56 time=1188 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=940 ttl=56 time=863 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=941 ttl=56 time=51.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=943 ttl=56 time=62.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=945 ttl=56 time=63.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=944 ttl=56 time=1087 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=946 ttl=56 time=64.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=948 ttl=56 time=987 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=949 ttl=56 time=58.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=950 ttl=56 time=30.8 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=951 ttl=56 time=934 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=953 ttl=56 time=16.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=952 ttl=56 time=1020 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=955 ttl=56 time=43.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=956 ttl=56 time=927 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=959 ttl=56 time=59.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=958 ttl=56 time=1097 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=960 ttl=56 time=26.2 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=961 ttl=56 time=1039 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=962 ttl=56 time=60.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=964 ttl=56 time=58.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=965 ttl=56 time=22.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=967 ttl=56 time=59.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=969 ttl=56 time=62.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=972 ttl=56 time=19.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=973 ttl=56 time=39.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=974 ttl=56 time=1268 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=976 ttl=56 time=61.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=977 ttl=56 time=1236 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=980 ttl=56 time=68.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=979 ttl=56 time=1374 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=982 ttl=56 time=89.9 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=984 ttl=56 time=925 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=985 ttl=56 time=23.0 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=986 ttl=56 time=1017 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=988 ttl=56 time=32.3 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=987 ttl=56 time=1646 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=990 ttl=56 time=65.7 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=991 ttl=56 time=66.5 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=992 ttl=56 time=57.6 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=994 ttl=56 time=1479 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=995 ttl=56 time=1545 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=997 ttl=56 time=105 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=998 ttl=56 time=1689 ms
64 bytes from fra16s08-in-f3.1e100.net (172.217.16.195): icmp_seq=1000 ttl=56 time=49.4 ms

--- google.de ping statistics ---
1000 packets transmitted, 628 received, 37% packet loss, time 1001797ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 14.343/233.127/4491.231/487.130 ms, pipe 5


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Januar 2017)

Das klingt wirklich ungesund.  Du benutzt aber kein WLAN, oder?

Als erstes würde ich versuchen eine Minimal-Version deines Netzwerks aufzubauen, schließ den Rechner direkt an den Router an und keine anderen Geräte, und teste nochmal.

Welchen Router nutzt du?  Ist er von der Telekom gemietet oder hast du einen eigenen?  Davon ist abhängig ob du ihn selbst auf Fehler prüfen musst.

Ansonsten kann da auch die Leitung beschädigt worden sein. Das kommt durch Einflüsse der Natur, Bauarbeiten und so weiter leider immer wieder vor. Das zu beheben wäre dann Aufgabe der Telekom.


Teste erstmal dein Netzwerk, und wenn du keine Fehler findest, wende dich an den Kundensupport.


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das klingt wirklich ungesund.  Du benutzt aber kein WLAN, oder?
> 
> Als erstes würde ich versuchen eine Minimal-Version deines Netzwerks aufzubauen, schließ den Rechner direkt an den Router an und keine anderen Geräte, und teste nochmal.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank

WLAN benutze ich gluecklichweise nicht, bin da nicht so ein Freund von 
Habe mal das was du gesacht hast ausprobiert, nur 1 Rechner direkt an den Router, das Problem ist jedoch identisch.

Von der Telekom habe ich den Speedport 724V gekauft, und der wurde auch ausgetauscht nachdem ich das Problem gemeldet habe, das Problem ist jedoch leider immernoch dasselbe.
Der Kundensupport hat bereits gemeldet dass sie nicht wissen wie sie das Problem loesen sollten, daher denke ich da wird die Telekom wohl nichts mehr machen 

Habe mal 3 Wochen Frist eingeraeumt zur Loesung des Problems, sonst Kuendigung, und die Frist laeuft uebermorgen ab.


----------



## azzih (15. Januar 2017)

Wurd kein Techniker geschickt um das bei dir mal  auszumessen? Wenn das Anbieterseitig kommt, was ziemlich oft der Fall ist, dann kannst du sowieso nix machen. Wenn du Pech hast, bist du halt sehr weit von nem Verteilerkasten weg und das Signal kommt unsauber an. 

Würd halt kündigen und mich nach Alternativen umsehen, vor allem wenn die Telekom nicht gewillt oder fähig  ist das Problem zu beheben. Hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit internet über Kabel zu beziehen. Sowas wie Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia? Wenn du nämlich zum nächsten DSL Anbieter gehst bleiben Probleme mit der DSL Technik wahrscheinlich bestehen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (15. Januar 2017)

Paketverlust ist eigentlich zu 90 % immer die Leitung dran Schuld, also nicht dein Heimnetzwerk.
Spuckt der Router denn Daten zur Verbindungsqualität aus ?

Hatte mal sowas Ähnliches, da war ne Fremdspannung (könnte isdn gewesen sein mit 60 Volt ) auf meiner DSL Kupferzuleitung


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Januar 2017)

man könnte auch einfach erstmal schauen ob es wirklich Paketverluste vom Anschluss gibt. Dafür hat der Speedport ein verstecktes Menü:  AW: Speedport Smart Hidden Menu | Telekom hilft Community
Wenn wirklich massive Fehler drauf sind, kann sich auch nen Techniker drum kümmern.

Jeder andere Anbieter, welcher die Leitung der Telekom nutzen würde, kann nicht im Ansatz so viel gegen solche Fehler machen wie die Telekom.


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

Moin

Die Telekom bietet weiterhin in meinem Kaff nur 16MBit an bzw. 10 kommen im Gluecksfall an.
Gibt noch nen anderen regionalen Anbieter hier, bei welchem die meisten Bekannten und Nachbarn inzwischen sind, da dieser hier in Kooperation mit RWE ein Glasfaser Netz gebaut hat, mit eigenen Leitungen, und wenn ich nach der Kuendigung zu diesem wechseln wuerde, dann wuerde ich auch einen neuen Anschluss in mein Haus bekommen wurde mir zugesichert.

Das mit dem Hidden-Menu werde ich mal probieren!

//edit: Leider finde ich in den verstecktem Menue nix zum Paketverlust :/

Dieser geht auch gerade wieder hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Januar 2017)

CRC und FEC-Fehler sind mit dabei


----------



## Laudian (15. Januar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Was fuer % Werte an Paketverlust sind normal?



0%.



Knogle schrieb:


> Der Kundensupport hat bereits gemeldet dass sie nicht wissen wie sie das Problem loesen sollten, daher denke ich da wird die Telekom wohl nichts mehr machen.



Das überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Das letzte mal, als mein Internet auf einem Samstagabend für 30 Minuten ausfiel, wurde mir am Montag direkt um 12 ein Techniker vorbeigeschickt. Kleiner Tipp: Am Telefon so klingen, als hättest du Ahnung (mit Fachbegriffen um dich werfen), dann wirst du auch relativ schnell zu jemandem durchgestellt, der sich ebenfalls auskennt und bleibst nicht auf den "haben sie denn schon den Router neu gestartet"-Stufen im Callcenter fest.


----------



## master.of.war (15. Januar 2017)

Hi,

wir haben bei uns im Ort seit über einem Jahr sowohl Geschwindigkeits- als auch Packageloss-Probleme. Aus DSL 16k wurde mit der Zeit (vor allem in den Abendstunden) DSL 50 mit einem Packageloss von 20-50%. Grund dafür ist laut Telekom die steigende Auslastung. Im aktuellen Jahr wird dann endlich mal der ganze Ort (Glasfaserkabel/Verteilerkästen) aufgerüstet. Netflix, Youtube und Co haben die verlegten Leitungen mit der Zeit überlastet. Kenne mehrere Ortschaften bei denen das mittlerweile der Fall ist. Es begann mit wenig (kaum merkbaren) Packageloss und wurde über Monate immer schlimmer...
Ist dein Packageloss durchgehend bei jeder Tagesuhrzeit?

Von dem Telekom-Service bin ich seither nicht mehr so überzeugt - wie gesagt wir warten seit über einem Jahr darauf, dass das Internet wieder einwandfrei funktioniert (und das bei über 400 Anfragen von verschiedenen Haushalten unseres Orts).


----------



## fxler (15. Januar 2017)

Sieht mir mehr nach externen Problemen aus.
@Master.Of.war du hast mein Profilbild geklaut !


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

Das Problem tritt eigentlich immer ausser mitten in der Nacht auf (3-9 Uhr)
Tagsüber meist nur 30% Paketverlust auf, Abends bis zu 90%

Als die Leitungen damals verlegt wurden hatten wir 1 MBit bis vor 2 Jahren, jetzt angeblich 16. Leitungen sind die gleichen


----------



## moreply (15. Januar 2017)

Liegt an Überlastung Abends ist most Traffic Time.Die Kästen+Leitungen sind definitiv überlastet. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast auf einen anderen Anbieter mit eigenen Leitungen umzusteigen mach es.

Hybrid oder sonstiges gibt es nicht bei dir?


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

Ja gibt Nen Anbieter mit eigenen Leitungen , der hat 200MBit 

Hybrid gibt's hier nicht, die Telekom hat keinen Mast in meinem Kaffee
Daher habe ich auch kein Handy Empfang bei mir im Dorf

Ich frag mich wie das ablaufen wird, ob die Telekom sich nach der außerordentlichen Kündigung dem Wechsel im Wege stellt.
Bin mir sicher die werden wie in den letzten 3 Wochen einfach garnichts machen und weiter abbuchen.


----------



## moreply (15. Januar 2017)

Wenn du rauskommst sei glücklich.Steht in deinen Vertrag irgendwas von minimal Zumutbarer Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Knogle (15. Januar 2017)

Ja die mindest zumutbare Geschwindigkeit bei 16MBit/s soll irgendwie bei 2MBit Download sein.

Jedoch wird im Vertrag nichts von Paketverlust erwaehnt, aber faktisch sind Internet und Telefon dadurch oft nicht vernuenftig oder garnicht nutzbar.
Die Telekom Hotline konnte auch nix mit dem Begriff Paketverlust anfangen


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Januar 2017)

moreply schrieb:


> Liegt an Überlastung Abends ist most Traffic Time.Die Kästen+Leitungen sind definitiv überlastet.



Die DSLAMs sind ausreichend dimensioniert, damit sowas nicht vorkommt.

Wie viele Fehler hast du denn nun? Einfach am Telefon sagen, dass deine Geschwindigkeit zu langsam ist und es zu Verbindungsabbrüchen kommt.
Kleiner Trick: am Telefon NIX sagen. Wirklich GARNIX. Irgendwann wirst du mit jemanden verbunden, der ein wenig mehr Ahnung hat.


----------



## moreply (16. Januar 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die DSLAMs sind ausreichend dimensioniert, damit sowas nicht vorkommt.
> 
> Wie viele Fehler hast du denn nun? Einfach am Telefon sagen, dass deine Geschwindigkeit zu langsam ist und es zu Verbindungsabbrüchen kommt.
> Kleiner Trick: am Telefon NIX sagen. Wirklich GARNIX. Irgendwann wirst du mit jemanden verbunden, der ein wenig mehr Ahnung hat.



Was soll es denn sonst sein entweder die Leitung hat einen weg was komisch da es nur zu bestimmten auf tritt. Also muss irgendwas überlastet sein.


----------



## Knogle (16. Januar 2017)

Also im Zuge der Telefonate wurde mein Router ca. 10 mal einfach nur Neugestaltung. 


Aber wenn es nicht von der Leitung her rührt, woher dann?

Also aus dem MTR folge ich dass das ganze hinter dem Router passiert sein muss, da bis zum Router der Verlust 0% betrug


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Januar 2017)

Ich tippe mal auf Trennungsbedingungen, aber das kann man nur vor Ort klären. Der Fehlercounter wäre trotzdem mal interessant.




moreply schrieb:


> Was soll es denn sonst sein entweder die Leitung hat einen weg was komisch da es nur zu bestimmten auf tritt. Also muss irgendwas überlastet sein.



Ich habe nie behauptet das es nicht die Leitung ist. Überlastet kann nur eigentlich nix sein


----------

